#      2009

## .

,        :Embarrassment: 
7274,4 .  .

----------


## komcat

40 .
      :        -11 -        ?

----------


## mvf

> 


.

----------


## .

,  .
,      :Smilie:    1  2009 . 4330  . 43301214% = 7274,4

----------


## AlexMen

!   :Wow: 
 ,   ???

, ,        ,  ...

----------


## komcat

*mvf*, *.*, .      -   -   40 ???    ,  -11    (      7274),   -       40 ?????

.  ,         ,

----------


## komcat

*AlexMen*,                   .  ,      ,   .

----------


## .

*komcat*,        -11   .
    ,

----------


## komcat

*.*, .
  ,    ,        :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

1967    2009 :    7274,4/3*2=4849,6 .   ( 404,13  ),   7274,4/3=2424,80 .   ( 202,07  ).   ?

----------

> [URL="http://www.klerk.ru/news/?124607"]
> 7274,4 .


!!!  :EEK!:               !

----------


## _

...   .    ?  :Stick Out Tongue:    .

----------


## .

*_*,

----------


## AVK

,    -  -606;  - 1212;    2425; . 4850?   -   ....

----------


## .

*AVK*,   ?      7274,4

----------


## boroday

,       6%   250 ..  .
     ""  .    ,    "".      100 ..   "" 10%,      250 ..   6%.

----------

*boroday*,   .  :Wow:    ,      (     50%)    .    ?

----------


## AVK

> *boroday*,   .    ,      (     50%)    .    ?


     -   ""  .
,      .
    7274 * 2 = 14548. ,      =   14548        7274.     14548        /100*6=14548,      242467 .     ,      .     ,      60617             .

----------


## AVK

-    :   -  -606;  - 1212;    2424; . 4848 -   2  ?

----------


## .

*AVK*,      4849,6     2424,8  
 .

----------


## AVK

,  .       1212.40,    606.20

----------


## Vlad_B

.  ,     .    ,       2009 .,     .

----------


## tit

,   .    - ,     ?   - ,   ...

----------

> .  ,     .    ,       2009 .,     .


 1?

----------


## Vlad_B

1? ? 
,        . ,   ,       ... ,    .    .

----------


## Skif_2008

> ...          ...


 - ?           .

----------


## .

*Skif_2008*,     .   .

----------


## .

*tit*,   1967

----------


## Lari-Karlson

> -


       ?

----------


## .

*Lari-Karlson*,   ?  2009    ,        :Frown:

----------

4849,6 + 2424,8    2009   ,   (  2008)  2576 + 1288 ?

----------


## .

.     ,   .

----------


## Dalton

,    ( 2008 )    (   6%)?.       100 .    50 .  ,  ,

----------

> ,      (     50%)    .


     ,         ? , !!!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,          ?       154   .
   322 .   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------

> ,    ( 2008 )    (   6%)?.       100 .    50 .  ,  ,


       07.04.2008  246 "     2008 "     2008   3864 .,   :     2576 .
                               1288 .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dalton

> ,          ?


       .  ?

----------


## .

> .  ?


 .   .    .   1

----------

> ,         ? , !!!


  ?    ,  .

----------

> ?    ,  .


      .   :   ,   ???

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

** ,   !            :Frown:         .

----------


## tit

> .   :   ,   ???


 , .,  ,    .    ,    ,    .       ?   ?   ,   .  :Frown:

----------


## ODK

> ,    ,    .


       ,           :Smilie:

----------


## tit

-, ...  !

----------


## FINIK94

.15,16,17         . 
 .6 . 12    ,     ,,       .       ?        ,        ? 
     ,  ,             .      .

----------


## .

.   .  167-.
        4300 .

----------


## Dalton

,   .
   1999 .  ,       .     .  -  ?

----------


## tit

,           ...

----------


## Dalton

> -  ?


-     , ,

----------


## .

10%     .     ,      -         .

----------

> ,   !                   .


.,  , ,  ...       100%.    !!!

----------


## Pretty girl

> 


    -11?     ,   -4-1  -4-2?  :      ,       ? :Wink:

----------


## .

> -4-1  -4-2


     . -11     ,   .



> ,


 ,     +      ,

----------


## Larik

-11,      .      ,      .        .

----------


## zorro_z

40 .              40 ?     ?

----------


## .



----------

!!!    ???  , ( 6%)     ,    7    ?        ?       3   ...

 !

----------


## Pretty girl

7   2009,   31  2008  3864

----------

> 10%     .


10 %?

2.               ,          -
     20     .
,     ,   , -     40     .

----------

> *Lari-Karlson*,   ?  2009    ,


  2008   1967       ,.. 2576 ? - 3864      ?

----------


## Kirushka

. ,        ,
2009:
 1967-   4850
 1967-   4850,  -2425

----------


## .

> 2008   1967       ,.. 2576


  2576 

*Kirushka*,    7274,4,   7275.

----------

,      ,    ?

----------


## .

,  60    .    ,   7274,4.
,      60  .

----------


## Kirushka

,  , ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## tit

,   ?

----------

,

----------


## .

-  -       :Smilie:

----------

?   :Embarrassment: 
   ?

----------


## .

-    ,

----------

:
4.            ,    ,            .

----------


## zorro_z

> ,


,     . ,   , ...    ...  :Big Grin: 



> ,   ?


 ,   - , ..   ,       ,      (  .  ,    50% ).

----------

:Wink: 
__   ,

----------


## zorro_z

> __   ,


!   ,  .

      2/3     1/3   **:
1)        4 .
)     (    ), 
)          2 (    ).

       !    :Big Grin:

----------


## tit

:          ?

----------

> :          ?

----------

,   .   ,    ,     ,   .        .      -      ? (   ,    (6%),   01.01.2009  ).  , ,  ,       ?         .      ,

----------


## Taiska

,    2009   , ?
     ,         ...

----------


## .

.          ,     ?   :Wink:

----------

-   :
-        (      ,   ,       ,   )
-   ,   ,       (. 167-    )

----------

, :   ,

----------

> ,     ?


,  ,      ,         .
 , , ,   2  ,     2  . -,  .

----------

, ,  ,   .    .

1.   6%  .  7274,40-  . 14%-  . ?

2.        ?   ?

----------


## Ego

> 2.        ?   ?


....    ?

----------


## .

> ?   ?


    .   ,         .      .

----------

,    150.  322.,?

----------

.., .       ?  ...

----------


## Ego

*.*,   :Wow:  

**
    7  2008*. N*246     2008*.    3864 .
.. 2576 -  , 1288 -  

    27  2008*. N*799     2009*.    7274  40 
.. 4849,60 -  , 2424,80 -   

 :Smilie:

----------

Ego,    . .     . 

  - .  . ,   ,  ?

----------


## Ego

**, ,  8%  6%,   - 14%  :Smilie:

----------


## zorro_z

> **, ,  8%  6%,   - 14%


  -  14%?     - 8%! ,  - -  ?

----------


## .

.    1967    14%    .   167-

----------


## zorro_z

... ,     1976       .  . ,    ?!

----------


## ODK

> 1967    14%    .   167-


  ,      ,      :Wink:

----------


## zorro_z

> 


   !
 :Hmm: 
,   1967 - ! 
-     ?
- ,     : "  ,  ...   " ()    :Embarrassment:

----------


## ODK

(.     26  2005 . N 582)


 1.                   ( -  )  , ,  ,     ( - ).
 2.              150   ,   100        , 50  -      .
* ,       ,      1967    .*

----------

> 2576  (  1967..)


. .!
(  )
  :

1.      .         ?

2.        (   ()   /      ),      . . (           )?

3. (,   )                ,    ? ..     2 "",      ,        ?

.

----------


## .

1.  
2.    
3.     , , - , ..2

----------


## zorro_z

> (.     26  2005 . N 582)
> * ,       ,      1967    .*


1.   ,     (  1967)  .   2008    2576 . -    ,
  2009 . - .      4849,6 .
    .
2.      ,   1967.,   14%        .
,   .1  2 -  .

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------

!
, ,        ?.....- ....
      ?

----------

,      ?

----------


## Ego

**, 
    ?  :Wink:

----------

,

----------


## piv-piv

, ,   .       
1.   -  (      "09")?
2.   -  (  "")?
  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

)

----------

*.*,       ,          :



> ,   .    - ,     ?   - ,   ...





> *tit*,   1967


    ,  ,   . .
     -:



> 26  2005 . N 582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.*    :
> ,   ,        "   ,   ,     ,   ,          ,    - ,   ";
>   ,                   * .

----------


## .

.        :Embarrassment:       ,    ,   ?    ,   FAQ     
 :Wink:

----------

-*  (   ..  , )*,   !       ,   .

     :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...7#post51877267
    . .
        .

----------


## .

**,    ,      .          .  ,  -   ,           .
       ,          . ,   ,

----------


## tit

> ,


       . ..  -      ,       .

----------

> . ..  -      ,       .


 *  !* ** ( )  (     ,).
   - ,     ( ,    ).
 - ,   .
.

----------

. ,  , "   FAQ    ", .       (       ,      ,   ).     (  .)     -"  --    ".

----------


## Leil@

,                ?

----------

> ,                ?


    .        ,   :        .   ,                     ,     .

----------


## .

**,  -  ,   .        .    ,     :Wink: 
   ,      .       .
       ,       .

----------

*.*,  **  ,    .
   ("   ").
...

        ,         .

----------

,    2009    -      ?

----------

> ,    2009    -      ?


       , -    ,  .

----------

!  ,   ( )    2008,      2008. .

----------


## LegO NSK

?
 ?

----------

1967/,  10.04.2008

----------


## LegO NSK

(12 ) - 3864 .,   
 - 2576
 - 1288

  - 9   + 1  = 9+(30-9)/30=9,7


 = 2576 * 9,7/12 = 2082,27
 = 1288 * 9,7/12 = 1041,13

  -

   = 2576/12 = 214,(6)
   = 1288/12 = 107,(3)

  9,7  = 214,(6)*9,7 = 2082,27
  9,7  = 107,(3)*9,7=1041,13

----------

,    8 ,  1  !

----------

!

----------


## LegO NSK

,    :Embarrassment:

----------

.    .  .      ,  .  .    .      .        .     .     .    16-.  .

----------


## .

**,    .     16-

----------


## LegO NSK

-     .

:
http://service.nalog.ru:8080/main.do

----------


## 15

> **,    .     16-


 ,  1964 ..       2009 - 7274,40.         14% ,  1970..  8%     6%  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2009 - 7274,40.


  , .. -1/3

----------


## 15

> , .. -1/3


  !

----------


## LegO NSK

1964   (  01.01.1967),      .

----------


## .

> 1964 ..       2009 - 7274,40


 ,    2/3   ,      .



> 14%


  14%

----------


## 15

> ,    2/3   ,      .


  2008   3864,00,    ?  2009     4849,6 -?
    1967-8%   
6%  ?  !!!!

----------


## .

> 2008   3864,00,    ?


      ?  ,     .



> 1967-8%   
> 6%  ?


  1967    14%  . 1967   , 8   6

----------

% 6  8  2009 . ?

----------


## zorro_z

> !!!!


     ?     .



> 1.   ,     (  1967)  .   2008    2576 . -    ,
>   2009 . - .      4849,6 .
>     .
> 2.      ,   1967.,   14%        .

----------


## .

> % 6  8  2009 . ?

----------


## buh_ru

-:    6 % (  ),    (6%)    . ?

----------


## Ego

,      50%

----------


## tit

> 6 % (  ),


   ,      (  ),  ,   50%.

----------


## Jill-n

> .  ,     .    ,       2009 .,     .


    2009- , ,   ,       .    ,  ,  ?      -   10 800,          ....     :yes:     ....  :Wow:

----------


## tit

.  :Smilie:

----------


## lumiere

> -:    6 % (  ),    (6%)    . ?





> ,      50%


   (6%)           .+ ?
 ,    ,     .

----------


## ODK

> .+

----------


## tit

-          .

----------

> -          .


    ,     .

----------


## .

-     .
    - .
        .    -  

        .

  -      1967 .   .   - .. 30  1967 -   ?    ?       ?

----------


## tit

.


> ?


    ...

----------


## .

> - .. 30  1967 -   ?


.      1  1967 . ,     .

----------

> -      1967 .   .   - .. 30  1967 -   ?    ?       ?


-   : "  1966   "  "  1967    ". ,    ,   .
    ,    .

 !!!   :Smilie:

----------

,!     ! -        ,   ,    ....  :Wow:   ?  .

----------


## LegO NSK

, 

    12  2008*. N*03-02-07/2-87

----------


## AVK

,      -      ,  ,     .

----------

"             ()   ()       ,                    ...."     (03-02-07/2-87),    .        ,   .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,  . 1    ,          .

----------

!  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

,    :

     1288  644 


      3  1288  644 ,     1288  644 

 :Frown: 

      ?
                   ?

----------


## .

> 


     -11,   ,   .     .
        . ..   3   4      644 + 322

----------


## -

1  ? -   2008   :Frown:

----------


## .

.  ,    . ,

----------


## Annet81

, !     ,  ,   . (..  1967).  .    1819  (606,23).   4649 .,         .. .. 4649-1819=2830 .     1 .2009.?

----------


## Feminka

, -  .

----------

6%  08.02.2008,   83.
13.10.08  .    . :

1.       2008 ?      ,    1,5   -  ?        ?
2. ,  -     1,5  .               \?   -  ? 

..

----------


## LegO NSK

12  2005*. N*182-

   1-3  28   "      " (   29  2002 )       17,    2, 3, 10  11   "     "                             ,                    .




> 


.




> ?


   .




> \?   -  ?


    1,5 .

----------


## tit

[QUOTE] ,       *             .[/*QUOTE]


> 1,5 .


IMHO,    ...

----------


## LegO NSK

?    ?

----------

!    -    -  ,     :     (   \??)   1,5  ,    ?

----------


## tit

> ?    ?


 , .  :Smilie:            (  ,  )  .


> 1,5  ,    ?


    ,   , . : "         1,5 ".    


> 


    -         (""        ).     ,   ,      ,  ...,       ,   .

----------


## Annet81

> , -  .


! :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


    ???     /   /  .      .

 ,      :

 11.  ,    
1.         ()  ,    10   , :
3)              ,        ;

     ,       .

----------


## tit

> ???     /   /  .      .


.   ,      ...   ... 


> ,       .


,    ,     ,   . ,                ,    ,  .

----------


## lala

.      ?       ?
    -.19.08.08,    - . 02.09.08.
, ,   .    ,        . .

----------


## .

> ?


  .    ,    ,    .

----------


## Cyr

> *boroday*,   .    ,      (     50%) ** .    ?


 ,             ? ..                 4 ,     4       ,          .

----------

-

----------


## haduxa_49

,,     2008 .  ,  ,         - - .    ...     ?

----------


## .



----------


## haduxa_49

..    (..  )    ?

----------


## .



----------

!         




> , !     ,  ,   . (..  1967).  .    1819  (606,23).   4649 .,         .. .. 4649-1819=2830 .     1 .2009.?


      ?
.. 1212,4   
.   1967      (    606,2)

----------

.      6%  .
  2008      .            .            43 500 .   6%  2610 . 
.                   ,       .
      50%   1305      966  (  4 )   1644.
      ,       .

----------


## .

> 50%   1305


 .    ,    4

----------

29  2008 ,    14  2009      ,  ?     ?       (   50%)   ,        4  2008?

----------

> 29  2008 ,    14  2009      ,  ?     ?       (   50%)   ,        4  2008?


,         4.2008

----------


## tit

31 ,   .

----------

,   .  .
 .

----------


## .

> !         
> 
> 
> 
>       ?
> .. 1212,4   
> .   1967      (    606,2)


,   1212,4.   1967    4849,6

----------

:yes:

----------

\ .     1,5     .     ,    . ,     ,  - .         1,5 .

       - .. - : "..                          -.  "   :Smilie:

----------

,-      :


> ,


 


> ,  - .


 ?
 :  


> \


,..  ,      ?  :Wow:  ? ??? :Type:

----------


## .

,      ,            .

----------

> ,      ,            .


.. -,   ,      ,          ?

----------


## .

,   ,         .         .
        ?    ?   :Wink:

----------

> ,   ,         .         .
>         ?    ?


    ,   .      ,        ? - .

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


    -,,   .

----------


## .

,

----------


## oxblondinka

> \ .     1,5     . *    ,    . ,     ,  - .*         1,5 .
> 
>        - .. - : "..                          -.  "


     ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


 ,   .   11     .   .   ,      ,    ,      11     .

  ,  ,      : "  ".  , .       ?    . ,  -..      ( ),        .    ?      .  ,   .      ,  \       ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

,  ,                            .

----------



----------

> \ .     1,5     .     ,    . ,     ,  - .         1,5 .
> 
>        - .. - : "..                          -.  "


 ...     ...          1,5 ,        (   2007),         ,          2008        ... :Dezl:     ,    ,        ,   ,       1,5  .     ... :EEK!:

----------


## .

> ,          2008        ..


  ,  !!!   -   !

----------

> ,  !!!   -   !


, ,      :Wow:    .    ,         .  :Wink:

----------


## .

.          .      ?   :Frown:

----------


## Irena-D

.      -11    ,(  1967   ,-  ).  ,    .
  !

----------


## .

*Irena-D*,   !    ,    .
  ""?       -11?    .            (
   - ,   .

----------


## cassiopeeya

:Smilie:   :   6%    27.02.2008 (  86)..       ..    ?

----------


## tit

> 07.04.2008  246 "     2008 "     2008   3864 .,   :     2576 .
>     1288 .


    ,      - (58 )  :Smilie:  :
  - 2576 - (2576:366)58 = 2167,78
 - 1288 - (1288:366)58 = 1083,90
    , ..     31.12.08.

----------


## .

.    ,         .

----------


## tit

> .    ,         .


,  ""    ,     .  :Smilie:  .,  :
 - 2168,86;  - 1084,43.    -    
1  61 .

----------


## .

,      :Smilie:

----------

> :   6%    27.02.2008 (  86)..       ..    ?


 :   01.03.2009 .       2008 .,   ,   .

----------


## cassiopeeya

:Big Grin:

----------

, , !!!!
     2009 : 
  - 4849 . 60 .
  - 2424. 80 .
-   ,    .
     4850 .  2425 . -  7275 -         -   ?     ?
    ,       -11:  ?   4850+2425    7274   40 .
, ,  ! 1-      =/

----------


## .

.

----------

,  .      -11?
 4849,60 -  4850?
 2424,80 -  2425?
   7274,4,    7274?   4850+2425   7274,  7275 -  . ,    ?

----------


## .

** , -         .    ?

----------

,   ,     .
  ,  ,    -    ))) , !)))

----------


## tit

,         60 .  :Smilie:   2010  .

----------

> ,         60 .   2010  .


 ,     .            ,     ,   .    2     :Smilie:

----------


## tit

,     !    ,   ,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Olga Ilf

,   2008 .    (300  150 .)  ,   . 

    ?
      ?

----------

2008 .?

6%

----------


## .

3864

----------


## AVK

> ,   2008 .    (300  150 .)  ,   . 
> 
>     ?
>       ?


   .      -11-  ,   ,     (, ,   ),      2009    (   )  -11

----------

> ?

----------

> ,   ,     .
>   ,  ,    -    ))) , !)))


, ,

----------


## Olga Ilf

> .      -11-  ,   ,     (, ,   ),      2009    (   )  -11


    ,            ?

----------


## Olga Ilf

-11         (5 )
 ?
           ?
   ?

 5       ,   -   .  ,

----------


## .

> ?


 .      -11.        .
       .  ?
     ,      .

----------

> ,            ?


    ?

----------


## Olga Ilf

> .      -11.        .
>        .  ?
>      ,      .


   .

----------

> .


    :   ,-

----------


## AVK

> .


  :Wow:  -    !   ,         ,             :yes: ,          -      2009

----------


## AVK

> -11         (5 )
>  ?
>            ?
>    ?
> 
>  5       ,   -   .  ,


     -

----------

> -


 :  -  3 .

----------


## AVK

> ,   2008 .    (300  150 .)  ,   . 
> 
>     ?
>       ?


     -     2007  300  150?
          .     ,      ,  , , + 10            -11 -      3  (     )    , - ...... -            :EEK!:  , ,

----------


## AVK

> :  -  3 .


  -    3   -

----------

,,        2008       2009 ,   6%     50%         ,     ,     ?

----------

> ,,        2008       2009 ,   6%     50%         ,     ,     ?


       2008 .

----------

50%.          ,           .

----------


## AVK

50%        (   ,             50%   ,      ) .. ,   3 ()       50%  ,       3 .           3      1/4   .
,  ,         1  2009,       1  2009   , , , ,    

  ()

----------

-            .              .    -    .

----------


## AVK

,       ,     .     ,     3      2  3    "     ,   ,     " -  .   ,  ,    .    .  ,     ,     "    ",   ...

----------

-        .      3      -    . 
   2- .  3- ,  4- .    ,  9     -.      .        .        3-  -    9   .           9         3- .

----------


## Vedmak

> -11         (5 )
>  ?
>            ?
>    ?
> 
>  5       ,   -   .  ,


       5 . -11      .     .
           ,    .                   .     .     ...

----------


## .

*Vedmak*,    .

----------

> , ,


        ,    .   -      =/

----------

> ,    .   -      =/


   , ,   .  -  ?

----------


## .

** ,     ,         :Wink:

----------


## Varvara22

*:*
     2009    7274  40  *        ,   1  2  22   "      "  1  2009 .,*     ,    "    "  1  2009 .

*   167-:*1)      ,       ,     , ,      ,    ,   () :

  280000   14,0       8,0      6,0 


  280001    39200  +     22400  +   16800  +
  600000         5,5       3,1      2,4 
             , -    , -     , -
                    280000             280000
                                      280000     


  600000      56800        32320      24480 ;



      799   ?          ?   67 .. 4330   14%12=7274.40  .   8  6%? :Frown:

----------


## .

*Varvara22*,       .     
      8%  6%.     . 2/3  ,  1/3  ,   1966  .   2/3  ,

----------


## Michael K

, .  !

     :      ""   (     ),         2008 .?

 24.12.2008 .    1983 .

----------

6

----------


## Michael K

.  .

, ..  30.12.2008 .      ?  /    31.12.2008 . ...

       ?

----------



----------


## Michael K

, thanks..

----------


## Michael K

1.   *-11*?

2.        ( ,  )  ?

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239103

----------

,      1971..,     ,          ?

----------


## .

.

----------

?

----------


## .

,   .  -    ,    ,

----------

,         ?
 19.01.2009.

11 ( ) + (31-18)/31 = 11 +0,419 = 11,419 .

  ?  , ?     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

., !
,     ?

4849,56 (   )  11,419/12 = 4614,76

2424,84 ( )  11,419/12 = 2307,44 (     ,   - 4373,  ?)

----------


## .

**,     . 11   606,2 +  13  .   .    .

----------

., , .
           (- ).
  :

11 ( ) + 0,419 ( )

11 : 404,13 (.)  11 + 202,07 (.)  11 = 6668,2 .
:
: 0,419  404,13 = 169,33 .
: 0,419  202,07 = 84,66733 . -  ,  ?

         -  , ?

----------

. .

  : (404,13  11) + (404,13  0,419) = 4614,76 .
.  : (202,07  11) + (202,07  0,419) = 2307,43733 .

 ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

,   ?  :Smilie: 

4614,8
2307,4

: 6922,2

----------


## .

, - ,     :Embarrassment:  76   44

----------

, .!  :Smilie:

----------

,  .        ,  .
     : 6922 -  ?

----------


## .



----------

!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## .

-     :Smilie:

----------

:Wink:

----------

> 6


 24,12  31,12 -8

----------

> /    31.12.2008 . ...


    ?    31.12.2008        8

----------

> 


  -         : -   - ,    2009 .

----------

> -         : -   - ,    2009 .


    ,    ?

----------

> ,   .  -    ,    ,


  ?       ,   ,     ?

----------


## Michael K

, .. 1967.

,      ,    ...

----------


## Nikushka

,             ,   ,         .             ?
.

----------



----------

> ,    ?


      .  1-  ?
   -   365   .   1-  ! :Big Grin:

----------

> ,             ,   ,         .             ?


    ,     ,  10-  .

----------


## volfman

> .          .      ?


  ...   2008. ,          1,5    2008. 
               2009  ?           12.05.2005 N 182-, N 213-       ?
PS:    ,      ,            .        ,    "       "      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

?  ,   ,     .    ,    .       .



> 2009  ?


 ,

----------

,  -    ,    :      ,          .      ,  -  .

----------

?

----------


## .

.

----------

> ,  -    ,    :      ,          .      ,  -  .


   "  "  :  .

----------


## Mario555

,       ?      ,        ?

  ,       2004 ,       -11    ( ,   ). 
   ?
    ?
   ?

   .

----------

[QUOTE=Mario555;51974080] ,       ?      ,        ?

  ,       2004 ,       -11    ( ,   ). 
   ?
    ?
   ?

QUOTE]
    ,        ().  1           2005 .         .  .
  10 %           .
   ,          .

----------


## Mario555

.   , -11   .    ?

      .         . 

       .

----------

> .   , -11   .    ?
> 
>       .         . 
> 
>        .


, ,, -11  .       ,    .
      ?    7 %    .
     .

----------


## Michael K

> *  1     *     2005 . *        .  .*
>   10 %           .
>    ,          .


..  .          ?!    ?!        (  )   ?!     ""...  :Frown:

----------


## Mario555

.

 ,   ...     .       ,    ,    .
     -11      ?

----------

> ..  .          ?!    ?!        (  )   ?!     ""...


 ,  ?
    ,  01.03.09 ..
   ,   - (   ).

----------

> .
> 
>  ,   ...     .       ,    ,    .
>      -11      ?


    "".  - ?        ,,   .
     ,    ,      7 %  (   ).
          ,          .    -10 %        .

----------


## Michael K

> ,  ?


  .  :Smilie: 



> ,   - (   ).


      ?  ? (01.03.09 -     ?)

----------

> . 
> 
>       ?  ? (01.03.09 -     ?)


,  - 01.03.2009 . 2008  .

----------


## Michael K

> ,  - 01.03.2009 . 2008  .


 01.03.2010 .  2009 . ...
        ,  ,      -  24.12.2008 ., .   2008 .    2009 . (  ).

----------

> 01.03.2010 .  2009 . ...
>         ,  ,      -  24.12.2008 ., .   2008 .    2009 . (  ).


:      .

----------

! :Redface: 
 2008. 1       .
 31     . 11     .  5  1073-33   (0,043333%  (  13%   300))   19-53.
  . - 536-67   9-77.
  42 .
  -  ? 
!

----------


## .

,     .   -     .   - 2  .

----------


## Michael K

> :      .


  .    - 2,5  .  ...  :Hmm:

----------


## Apatrid

,  !
,         6%  2009         = 3864 ?   -   ? ..      ?     - ,   ?     50%    ?

----------

> ,  !
> ,         6%  2009         = 3864 ?   -   ? ..      ?     - ,   ?     50%    ?


 3864 . 2008 .,      2008 ..   ,    ?

----------


## Apatrid

,    ,   ,  .:

:      .
                     20   .
                   / 40101810800000010041
                   / 7720143220/772001001
                   / 40100770020
                    . 1    . 705
                    044583001
                            18210202030061000160
                      18210202040061000160
  /:
/ (401) - "" - 45263583000
/ (402) - "" - 45263576000
/ (403) - "" - 45263567000
/ (404) - "" - 45263555000
/ (405) - "" - 45263579000
/ (406) - "-" - 45263573000

----------


## Apatrid

> 3864 . 2008 .,      2008 ..   ,    ?


.  2008     "0",      3864 .
      . ?
    50%  .     .   2008     . ?

----------

> . ?





> .   2008     . ?





> 50%  .


,     50%

----------


## Apatrid

> ,     50%


 .   50%

        ? .

----------


## Apatrid

346.21.     

1.          .
2.         .
3. ,      ,           ,        ,            , ,           .
( .    21.07.2005 N 101-)
** (   ),    () , *          ,*  (   ) ** ,          .     (   )        50 .
( .    31.12.2002 N 190-,  21.07.2005 N 101-)
. .    .   .   - .  :Wink:

----------

> .   50%
> 
>         ? .


 ? ,    ?   ,

----------


## Apatrid

> ? ,    ?   ,


.  ,      .

----------

, ,     .    .      2008 .    .        4-  2008       .    ,     .  2007      2007         4  -  ,     .      ?

----------


## volfman

> ...   2008. ,          1,5    2008. 
>                2009  ?


...
,  ,    
1. -   
2. -   
3.     ,       
4.   ,    
5.  ,      
6.      
-?   ?




> ?


  :Smilie: 

:         ?    ?

----------

> , ,     .    .      2008 .    .        4-  2008       .    ,     .  2007      2007         4  -  ,     .      ?


   ?   ?

----------

> :         ?    ?


    -.

----------


## .

> 4-  2008       .

----------


## .

> 1. -   
> 2. -   
> 3.     ,       
> 4.   ,    
> 5.  ,      
> 6.


  ,    ,       ?        ?
        ?

----------

. , ,   .    2  ,    ,   -  .  - .        13%      . :          ?  ,    ,      ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------

.

----------

> 1? ? 
> ,        . ,   ,       ... ,    .    .


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr54.htm

----------


## Blanche

> ,   .    - ,     ?   - ,   ...


 ,     :yes: .    -  :Big Grin: ?

----------

> ,    .    - ?


 :   .      :  1967 .-   ,  1967.1967 .-

----------


## B.Jack

> ,   - (   ).


       ?

----------

> ?


   ,

----------


## .

.      " "   :Wink:

----------

> .      " "


     ?

----------


## .

** ,   ?     .      ,  ,   +    .
.

----------


## gra_nat

!
  6%.       .   ? 2   ?   ?       ,    .
  :    -11    ?

----------


## .

? ?
  ,         http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------

> ** ,   ?     .      ,  ,   +    .
> .


   ,    -11

----------


## .

** ,        .       .

----------

!!!!!!!!!
      ,      (  )

----------


## .

**,  ,       ? ,      ?   :Frown:

----------


## AndrVU

-    ,  - .                     50%,    ""  ?

----------


## .



----------


## AndrVU

., .
     ?   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## AndrVU

,       .      (  -    ),    . :
1.       ?
2.   -           ?

----------

> ,       .      (  -    ),    . :
> 1.       ?
> 2.   -           ?


-  ,   
-  2 , ,

----------


## .

*AndrVU*,

----------

> *AndrVU*,


   ? ,        ?      ,      .

----------


## tit

.      -     ,  () ...  :Frown:

----------


## Svetlana_Kobzeva

3   ?
    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

?


 ,     ,

----------


## Svetlana_Kobzeva

> ,     ,


....  ,    :Embarrassment:     .

----------


## AndrVU

> ....  ,       .


 ,   , ,     .        2003-2004 .   2004-   .      2005  2006 .  . :
   (  )  ()    ?

----------


## .

.        .

----------


## AndrVU

> .


 ?

----------


## .



----------

> ?


, 3

----------


## gra_nat

,      ,          ,  ?

----------



----------

!  ,  09.02.2009,   .  ,         7274, 40     
31.12.2009  .
     01.03.2009      -,        ,         ..    318      01.03.2010?

  - ...

----------

, ,      .,       2010 , ...

----------


## Irena-D

?

----------


## .

. -11 +    .

----------


## Irena-D

!

----------

. , ,            "" ,   ,    ?

----------


## .

.   1967      . ..  1/3

----------

,   ,         .    -.   ,       .         .          .  ,        ,   ,     ,         . ,          :Wink: .      ,            . , ...
    ...

----------


## .

> .


  .  ,  ?   ?  :Smilie:

----------

> .  ,  ?   ?


 ...      ,  ... :Smilie:

----------


## cKOT

> .   1967      . ..  1/3


 -   1967  7

----------


## Bucom

> -   1967  7


1967  .

----------


## hiker

> -   1967  7


1966   ; 1967  .  :Smilie:

----------

. 
 ,           ,       ?          ,          ?

----------

> . 
>  ,           ,       ?          ,          ?


,    .

----------

, .

----------


## etopal

!

 -   -11:
   .  2008    ,  .    25  2008 .
   ,   ,    .   2008     2576    (644   ,214,7  )     1288    (322   , 107,3   ). 
     25 ,   2008         (, , )  5  :
3  + (30-25)/30  = 3,17
  2008  
  214,7*3,17=681 
  107,3*3,17 = 341 

??

       : 
  860  (214,7 *4 )
 430  (107,3  *4 )

    :
1)         
2)     
3)     
4)         
???

----------

> :
> 1)         
> 2)     
> 3)     
> 4)         
> ???


    2008      2008 .       .      2008 .    2008     .    -"0",      2009 ?

----------


## etopal

,  ?

.

----------

.       .  :Smilie:

----------

[quote]       :
  860  (214,7 *4 )
 430  (107,3  *4 )
    :
1)         
2)     
3)     
4)         


1-     2007 -  ,"0"
2-2576+1288
3-,   2008 .
4-2576+1288

----------


## Yulia_First

: 

1)         -    ,  ?

   I  2009 .  12800 .       1212.40 (.)  606.20 (.),  1818.60 . 

     1818.60  -  12800    768 ,   6%    ?

  768,    ,       .         I ?

2)           ?

     .   :Embarrassment:

----------

> 1)         -    ,  ?
>   768,    ,       .         I ?
> 2)           ?


1-           50 %   :..768

----------


## Yulia_First

> 1-           50 %   :..768


..     384 ? ! 
 !  :Smilie:

----------


## kadrusos

,    -     ?  -   ....   :Wink:

----------


## .

.               .
1)     ;
2) ,   ;
3)       ;
4)  ,      .

----------


## Yulia_First

> .
> 1)     ;
> 2) ,   ;
> 3)       ;
> 4)  ,      .



  -11?   2008      ,      ,   :
1)    ( )
2)  .
 ,   -11  .    :       .  ?   ?         .

----------

> -11?   2008      ,      ,   :
> 1)    ( )
> 2)  .
>  ,   -11  .    :       .  ?   ?         .


   ?

----------


## Yulia_First

> ?


.

----------

> .


 .

----------


## .

*Yulia_First*,       -11.       ,     .

----------


## Yulia_First

> *Yulia_First*,       -11.       ,     .


!        .    ,   ,    ,       .       ,       .     : "      ,       ".    ,   ,    ?   ,         -  -      .   ,  ?

----------


## .

*Yulia_First*,       )  ,   ,    ,

----------

():  2007   2008         , ..     .      ,       (..  1961  ).   2007  11 -         .   ?     .    11     ?
   -     -     ,     ?  ,   ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,   ?


 . 
     .    ,

----------

,                   ?

               ,                     ...

        ???

----------



----------

> ,                   ?
> 
>                ,                     ...
> 
>         ???


   ,       " " -   /  ,      ( ..  ).     , .. , -     ,     -   .     ,             .

----------


## gra_nat

...........................
   ?        .        .      .
        ?

----------

> ?        .        .      .
>         ?


        ,     .
  , 01,01    ,       ,     .
     ,   .

----------


## 1

,      ?
      ,    ,    4 . 2008    , .. ,    2009   ,    ,     ! 
 :
   ,   , .   ,    , -       ,  ? ,    ,       ?
..      , ,     .
   ,

1.

----------


## .

**,           ?    .    ,       .       .



> , -       ,  ?


 ,  1    (  ).       ,   
   .

----------


## natpol

:
1.       ,      ?
2.        ,    -         ? (, ...)
3.   ,    +7%?

----------

> :
> 1.       ,      ?
> 2.        ,    -         ? (, ...)
> 3.   ,    +7%?


1-   
2-     3  ,       ,  
3-

----------


## natpol

> 3  ,       ,


   ?  -    !    - .
   -        " "  " "?

----------


## .

.                 ,    ?
  .

----------

> ?  -    !    - .


,       .   
 ?

----------


## natpol

> ,    ?


,   ,               .
          ,  ,  ,    ?

----------

> ,   ,               .
>           ,  ,  ,    ?


    ,  3  . -   .
   ( , ,  )      .

----------


## natpol

> ,       .   
>  ?


      ,     .   :Smilie:

----------

> ,     .


,   3  ,..       3 .     ,      ?

----------


## natpol

,        (   ),           ? 
   - ?

----------

> ,        (   ),           ? 
>    - ?


     ,   .
      ,   .
 ,- .   - .

----------


## natpol

,   .    2000       ,        ,     ,       , ..   ,       ,    .     ,     .

----------

> **,           ?    .    ,       .       .
>  ,  1    (  ).       ,   
>    .


,    . ,

----------


## .

,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1

,    ,   ,    11   ? 
           ? ?

----------


## .

*1*, -   -11, -     . ,

----------

> ,   .    2000       ,        ,     ,       , ..   ,       ,    .     ,     .


    3  ,      2000,               ,    .

----------


## 1

> *1*, -   -11, -     . ,


,       ,        ?     ,   ?
   .

----------


## .

,      -11.       .    ,    .     .

----------

> ,      -11.       .    ,    .     .


   ,          ?

----------


## .

. 1  (   2 ).

----------


## 1

> . 1  (   2 ).


   ?      ,         ?

----------


## .

*1*,    27-       .          .
                 1 . 
  ,  .  .      -      :Wink:

----------

> *1*,      -


  ,    ?

----------


## .

,              .

----------

> ,              .


,-  ,,    ,  -.
 :Redface:

----------


## Je@nne

7274,4,   ,      60620 (  ,        1%), ..        ?

----------


## Ego

> ,        1%


   1%  14%   ,

----------

> 7274,4,   ,      60620 (  ,        1%), ..        ?


, /   4330      ,   14%     7274,40 .

----------


## Je@nne

> 1%  14%   ,


    1%,      14%    -   .     ,       ()          1%.

----------


## Je@nne

> , /   4330      ,   14%     7274,40 .


    25000   -     250 ,   606  .       !     ?!   ?!

----------

> 1%

----------


## .

> 1%,


    ?    8  .
     -?

----------


## .

*Je@nne*,       ,       14%  .     .

----------


## .

?          1  2009

----------


## Ego

> 1%,      14%    -   .     ,       ()          1%.


       ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Je@nne

> *Je@nne*,       ,       14%  .     .


  ,       .    :Frown:         ,   ,   ,  ,   ,      .   .  .

----------


## Je@nne

> ?    8  .
>      -?


       , ,      ?

----------


## .

.  -  ,       . 
*Je@nne*,            .      .    ,      .
     .   ,        .

----------


## Je@nne

:Big Grin: .   ,       ...          ,           (  50%, )?

----------


## .

,

----------



----------

> 25000   -     250 ,   606  .       !     ?!   ?!


      --,

----------

...    2009

----------


## ""

,    ,   -    ,  ,  ,  ,    /
     ?     ?
   -       ,       ? (   .?)
,    -    ,

----------

...    )

----------


## .



----------


## Wily

,  
  ?
     4 ,  , :
   ,   ,     ,         ,    .
    12  2005 . N 164-  ,                  .  ,     ,          .
             ,          .
            :
-       ,
-    ,
-   ,   .
         18  2005 .   N 12-13975/04-6, -   14  2004 . N 26-4749/04-211, -   16  2004 .   N 17-2063/5-2004, -   27  2004 .   N 21-4353/04-1.            15  2008 . N 14592/07.

----------


## Wily

> ,    ,   -    ,  ,  ,  ,    /
>      ?     ?
>    -       ,       ? (   .?)
> ,    -    ,


  ,   ,   .   ,     ,  (   1000 ),      .           . 
           ,    ,     ,       .      (                )   2  ,    ..

----------

[QUOTE=Wily;52037419]   ,  
  ?

----------


## natpol

> :


*Wily*,     -   ,       .

----------


## .

> 4 ,  , :


  :Wink:  -   .          .
* 2009*    .          :Wink:

----------


## Wily

> 


 :yes:        ,    .  .



> *Wily*,     -   ,       .


 ,   .   .

----------

[QUOTE=Wily;52040271
 ,   .   .[/QUOTE]

  ,  ,.. -.

----------


## zakandre

2005.   ,      927., (   1377.  450.  ).    ,       .    = 1518.   606,20.3.        ? 50%  1518. + ,  ? . .

----------


## .

> = 1518.


      50%      . ..

----------


## nechaeva26

,          1,5 ?    ,     ,    ,    . ,   . - ?

----------


## .

-        .  -     ,  
,        .      .

----------


## nechaeva26

, , ,   ,      ,       ,      . , .

----------


## .

,      ,    .       .     ,               :Frown:

----------


## LegO NSK

*nechaeva26*,     .  .

----------


## li sa

.
       :
1)    , 6%. 
2)           - ,   . 
3)     ,       . ,  ,     1,5        .

 1 -   -      ?     .    , , -  ???
 2 - ,   ( ),       .          ?

  ,    100% -     ((((.

----------

> .
>        :
> 1)    , 6%. 
> 2)           - ,   . 
> 3)     ,       . ,  ,     1,5        .
>  -   -      ?     .    , , -  ???
> ((((.

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## li sa

,  ?
 ?   " ,  "
, .. ,        .    ,

----------

> ,  ?
>  ?   " ,  "
> , .. ,        .    ,


   ,

----------


## li sa

-,   -    ?

----------


## .

*li sa*,       -

----------


## li sa

(((
  !

----------

> ,      ,    .       .     ,


    ... :Wow:                           .
   .      ,       .        ,         :Redface: ,   . 
  ,    :




> .
>       12.05.2005  182-,  213-    1-3  28    15.12.2001  167- " .....   "      17   ,    2,3,10  11    17.12.2001  173- "   ....."   - ,         ,              ,     **             .
>             ,     125     3    "  ", *     .*
>         -         1,5 ,              , *      .*


  . :Wink:  

 ,  - ?       ?

----------

> ...                          .
>    .      ,       .        ,        ,   . 
>  ,  - ?       ?


, ,    , .  - .

----------

> , ,    , .  - .


   ... :yes: D:     -   -  ?  :Wow:    ...   ,          ?    ...

----------

> ...D:     -   -  ?    ...   ,          ?    ...


  ,   , ,      ,     ,  .

----------

> ,   , ,      ,     ,  .


-  ,           ,     ,       -  ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
    .

----------


## .

> -  ,           ,     ,       -  ..


    .
    ,     ,      ,      .

----------

> ,     ,      ,      .


  ,    ,     ?

----------

> .
>     ,     ,      ,      .


  - .    28        ...
,     ,     (          ,    ,             ),    -   ?     ?   ?  ?

----------

> - .    28        ...
> ,     ,     (          ,    ,             ),    -   ?     ?   ?  ?


    ,  ,    ,  ?

----------


## .

> 28        ...


 ,         ? 
 .

----------


## beautifulkiti

!
 !
 ()  28.12.07,   ,  .      I  2008  ()          (). 
   ?    ,    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ()


 
-    .     . .  .       .
,    .

----------

> ,  ,    ,  ?


  - ?  :Wow:         ,     ....    -...

----------

> .


    ? ?   ?

----------


## .

.  ,

----------

> .  ,



    .        . :yes:  
,  .

----------


## .

!  ,              ,   - ?    .

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.............

----------


## .

*.*,          .        :Frown:

----------


## .

:yes:

----------

. 
  1/3- .  2/3-.  ,    ?    . . 6  8%,     . .

----------


## LegO NSK

,     
(.     11  2003 . N 148)

5.*               .                   -      .

----------

. 
     ,      ,  ,    .     ? (   .)

----------


## LegO NSK

4.*        31   .
         31*    ,     ,          .

,       .      :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

.   .    .    ,  -    ,      ,     ,     .    (   ), -, - ,     ().   ? .

----------

26.09.2005 N 582
"                "

4.            ,    ,            .

----------

.  LegO NSK .

----------


## LegO NSK

**,     26.09.2005 N 582   .

----------

?

----------


## LegO NSK

**,    ?

----------

?   ?      11  2003 . N 148?           .

----------


## LegO NSK

**,    (1800).   8    .





> 


,  ,   ,  .

----------

,  ,   ?

----------

> **,    (1800).   8    .
> 
> ,  ,   ,  .


   . . . - 4.            ,    ,            .


    ,   ,    ? -
5.(...    -  ,       ... ) 
 5  - ?

----------


## LegO NSK

**,  2  -  ,  ,  ,   .
 2002-2006   ,
 2007-2009 -  .

----------

> . . . - 4.            ,    ,            .
> 
> 
>     ,   ,    ? -
> 5.(...    -  ,       ... ) 
>  5  - ?


    . . 
    .5     (   -  ,     ).    .  ,   25,      5 ,    .    5 ,    ?

----------


## .

**,   5 (  6  7) .
   .       .

----------


## Michael K

!!!   ,  :      ? :

182.101.020.220.110.001.10 -       ,    ,   1  224        ,     ,     ,   .

*?*

----------

*Michael K*,      ?

----------


## Michael K

Sorry  :Embarrassment:        . ?

----------

> Sorry        . ?


 , ,  :  ?

----------


## Michael K

,               "".    ""     2008 ., : _182.101.020.220.110.001.10 -       ,    ,   1  224        ,     ,     ,   ._  ,   -  ...     !  ?

----------

> : _182.101.020.220.110.001.10 -       ,    ,   1  224        ,     ,     ,   ._  ,   -  ...     !  ?


      ,   ,   ?
      6%,     ,  ? ,

----------


## Michael K

> ,   ,   ?


    ....        "".    .



> 6%,     ,  ? ,


,     6%%.    ,     *?*

----------


## cKOT

:
_" (  )        ,      .  ,        ( ,   ),          ."_
  ,      ?  :yes:

----------


## .

*Michael K*,     .       ,     .      ,    .      .

----------


## .

> ,      ?


 .   -

----------

> :
> _" (  )        ,      .  ,        ( ,   ),          ."_
>   ,      ?


,

----------


## Michael K

> 


!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

(!)  (!!!)     (!!!)

----------


## LegO NSK

+...   (!!!!)

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Chery11

,            11 ,         ? (        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chery11

6% 11  2008

----------

20   31

----------

.
   14  2009     .        (       ).
     .     .  .       ?
     ?   20    ?

----------


## .

.
    .

----------


## .

**,   !

----------


## Vedmak

?

----------

> ?


  ,

----------


## Chery11

> 20   31


   ,      20?

----------


## Ego

> ,      20?


  31 ,    11 : 31-11 = 20    :Smilie:

----------


## NataliaBlesk

.  .    1         1819.       .     .      : 1212,5  606,25  1213  606?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?143359

----------


## velveta

:Embarrassment:   , , :
   6%,    1  - 1916 .
         958  (50%  ), 639     319  ?    ?

----------


## .

-     1818,6.     .

----------


## velveta

> -     1818,6.     .


   .
..      ,        50%,  ,   (1818,6-958=860,60)      ? ?
         ,      ,          :Frown:

----------


## .



----------


## velveta

> 


 !

----------

!

     1.  3 600,00. ,       1 . - 1544,83.      1 .,     .        1  (3 600)      1 544,83.?

         1 544,83.,       ?   1 .  3600,       ?



 :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   .

----------

> ,   .


,     6 ,    10 .             1 ?

----------

,      1   .

----------

1   :Wink:

----------


## .

? -  1 ,    2.

----------

> ? -  1 ,    2.


  !

----------


## Invent

:
*6%= 8568,00  
..   = 1818,6
 1 =    8568-1818,60=6749,40
    ?

----------

> :
> *6%= 8568,00  
> ..   = 1818,6
>  1 =    8568-1818,60=6749,40
>     ?

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?143359

----------

> ,   .    - ,     ?   - ,   ...


 .  !

----------


## Cooler

> .  !


   ,   ,  ,     1967 .   :Stick Out Tongue: 

  -  ...      .

----------


## imint

> -  ...      .


    ,         :yes:

----------

> ,


   ?  ,.?

      (. )        .
   ,          ,       .
   ,  .     5      .
   2000.   ?
       (  )?

----------


## imint

> ?  ,.?


               (   ).   :  N 156-  22  2008  (            ).

----------

,     ?

----------


## .

**,     ,     .    ,    .

----------

> **,    ,     .   
> ,    .


 
             26  2005 .		N 582


"                "

 3.    :
     ,     ,    
       "    
,      ,...

----------


## .

**,     -    .  ,  167-,     .

----------

.     .   .
 ,,            ..
   ,  ** .

----------


## .

> .


,  .   -  150 .       167-.

----------

> ,  .   -  150 .      
> 167-.


, ,        !(  ..  ,   . ,        148  11.03.2003)
   ,  **      ,    ,    ,  .



> ,    .


   ,
  ,     ,     ,        ,          .
(:          ,         )
        : *      -   * ,              ,  ,   

  ,   N 156-  22  2008    ** ,      ..
        .         .
 ,  ?
   ?

----------


## .

> ?


     .     ,    -        :Wink:       . 
      ,         ,      .
 156-       -   ,    1-4 ,       ,    -    :Wink: 
      .

----------


## .

> ,       ,    ,    ,  .


     ,        .     :Wink:  
,    ,        , -   ,          ,

----------

> ,...


         .



> ...


,       ,   .

 11  2003 . N 148




   ,

----------


## .

**,   ?   ,      ?         ,        .   .
     ,    ,   ,     .    ,  2-3 .

----------

> **,   ?   ,     
> ?        ,     
>   .   .


, .
  :



> ,  167-,     .


, ,  ,   ...




> , ** ,   ,  
>   .    ,  2-3 .


  :
.     24.02.2005 N 95

----------


## natpol

> ? -  1 ,    2.


,    ,       . .,    1          .

----------


## Cooler

> 


 **   , .1 .346.17.  **     ,     .2   ,    " "   .

      .346.21,     **.

   ,       .   :Smilie:

----------


## 22

( ),       ?

----------

> ( ),       ?


,  -

----------


## bud

.

   , ..  .
  : 3637,69  
1819,34  .     17.02.09.
    ..   
  . 
     .
         4445,40    2222,70  .
     ?

----------

> , ..  .
>   : 3637,69  
> 1819,34  .     17.02.09.
>     ..   
>   . 
>      .
>          4445,40    2222,70  .


      404-    202 - (  ,  )

----------


## hiker

> .
> 
>    , ..  .
>   : 3637,69  
> 1819,34  .     17.02.09.
>     ..   
>   . 
>      .
>          4445,40    2222,70  .
>      ?


     , -  //4330/*14%*12=7274,4.    10  12  - 7274,4/12*10=6228,67+259,8. 6488,47.       2/1.        :Smilie:

----------


## AVK

1 . 1212, 2 . 1212, 3 . 1213, 4 .1213= 4850
 1,2,3   606, 4 . 607= 2425

----------


## natpol

> ,       .


    ,     ,    ?      (   ),          . .

----------


## AVK

> 1 . 1212, 2 . 1212, 3 . 1213, 4 .1213= 4850
>  1,2,3   606, 4 . 607= 2425


,   1  - 12     31     43 

 1212/90*43= 579+ 2,3,4  = 4217
 606/90*43= 290 + 2,3,4 = 2109

 ,          ,

----------


## 2

7274.4 .          50%, ..   7274.4,        6%?

     -  7274.4 .,       1818.6 .,     ,     .    5455.8 . .

..        ,      1819 .    7275?

, , 6%.

----------


## hiker

> 7274.4 .          50%, ..   7274.4,        6%?
> 
>      -  7274.4 .,       1818.6 .,     ,     .    5455.8 . .
> 
> 
> 
> , , 6%.


         ,
   .     . 346.21

----------

3 .   ,    .        .     ,      ?     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

*2*,            .
    .     .          ,          .
          .
  .

----------


## kile4ka

01.01.2009,       606,2   ,  : 404,13 . -  ,       ; 202,67 . -  ,       .          606.2  404,13+202,67  606,80 ????

----------


## Ego

202,07 -

----------


## kile4ka

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

----------


## .

-  6 - 0  .

----------


## Julevna

,    .      6%    50000   .        .   .    3 . 3000 .         45 000-55 000   .    ,      - ,            .    (   ),        ,  50 %   6 .

----------


## Julevna

6   50%.       6 . .

----------


## Ego

?     ?

----------


## Feminka

50%

----------


## Julevna

,   50%          .

----------


## Julevna

,       2009     - ,   3, 6, 9 .,  .

----------


## Ego

> 2009     - ,   3, 6, 9 .,  .


c 2009    :
  - 
  - 1 ,   9

----------


## Julevna

,     .              (  )))     ,       ?      ?)))

----------


## Julevna

:

   1     ,      1    1/4   (   50%, ).
   ,    . ..     2,3  4 .   , 9   .
 ,     1  50 ,  50000  6% =3 000.      7274,4,     1/4, .  1818,6.      1500 (50%  3000).     1500.
   (  ,    , ..  1   30 )   150000   6%,   9000.
    3637,2. 9000 - 3637,2 = 5363.    1     1500  ,   3863   .
  ,   .

----------


## Julevna

,  .:
   3000.       1500  .      1500.    ,   1 .    1500.  1500  1500  0 , ,    ,   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=252710

----------


## Julevna

:
  6%    50000   .        .   .    3 . 3000 .         50000   .    ,     ,    ,         50% = 3000  ( 3637,20),          6 . = 0 ?

----------


## .

> 50% = 3000  ( 3637,20),         6 . = 0 ?

----------


## Julevna

, :     (   )        50 .

----------


## Julevna

,  3637,20 , ,     ( )?    ,          30 .

----------


## .

> (   )


          6 ,    .

----------


## Julevna

!       50%  = 6 000 ,  6000-7274,4= - 1274,4 -       .     ?

----------


## .

> .     ?


  .

----------


## Julevna

!

----------


## Zizin

.

   :
         (7274,4)    ,
       50%     (      *7274,4 / 4 = 1818,6*) ?

:
       (7274,4).
        1000 .   500 .
      1000 .  500 .
    6000 .  6000-1818,6=4181,4 .
  (  . )    6000 .  6000-1818,6=4181,4 .

          *500+500+1818,6+1818,6*.     ?

----------


## .

*Zizin*,    ? ?     .    9     8 , , ,      4

----------


## Zizin

,   6%.

     ,   1   ,         (    6000 ),      ,     13000,       6000     . ?

----------


## Zizin

(,  13000,  14000)

----------


## .

,             ,  ,   .
         4 ,   6

----------


## Zizin

4 ?

----------


## .

?    ,   9     8000,       4 .    1   1     500 . ,  9    3 000.
   9       4 .    6 ?

----------


## Zizin

,       , !

----------


## 422

.  ,  6%.      ()  25 000 .          .         25000-7274,4?

----------


## efreytor

?

----------


## 422



----------


## Cooler

> .         25000-7274,4?


   -  ,  **.

----------


## Julevna

. , ,  ?          2009 ,      6   3673,20,       .

----------


## Cooler

> ?


 ,    -  .   9  - .  :yes: 



> 6   3673,20


  36*37*.20 - .   -  7274.40.  ?

----------


## EugeneD

: ,  ( ) +  6% ().   ,        ,            .   ,         7 ... ?
 1)         , 50%           / ...
2)   /    10/1.    ,     700 ,   ,      ... 
3)  ,   ,     ,         ,   - ?
4) ,        ?  - - ,  ,        ,      ?

----------


## .

3.       . 
4.            . ,       ,   ,             ?

----------


## EugeneD

3.    - !    ,         ,     7 ?  ,   ,    !  ...
 4.      ,       ...   -      - .

        ...   ,  , :   ,    .       .     ,      ,      ,         ...     ,      7000   .            ,    .

----------


## .

3.    .   .

----------


## v.shihkin

6%
      3 662, ..        ,        1 831 . ,   1818,6.

1.     ?         12 ?

2.         ,      -      ?

----------


## .

1.   -  .   ,  -

----------

> (12 ) - 3864 .,   
>  - 2576
>  - 1288
> 
>   - 9   + 1  = 9+(30-9)/30=9,7
> 
> 
>  = 2576 * 9,7/12 = 2082,27
>  = 1288 * 9,7/12 = 1041,13
> ...


   ,  30? 9  , 1 ,   30  9 ?  !!!

----------


## efreytor

**,   ...   ...


> 30  9


 ... ...=21 (  =0,7

----------

> **,   ...   ... ... ...=21 (  =0,7


       ,   2009        . .   ,   30 .  9 ,    9 ,     9 ,?? ,     ((((((((((

----------


## efreytor

> - 9   + *1*  = 9+(30-9)/30=9,7


   -     ...

----------

> -     ...


       ,       ?      13.07.2009,           .      ?

----------


## efreytor

> 13.07.2009,


  ....  6  +1  
6+(30-12)/30=6.6

----------


## .

*efreytor*, - 5   + 1    :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

*.*,    ...    ...  :Embarrassment: 
   5+(30-12)/30=5.6  :Frown:

----------

> *.*,    ...    ... 
>    5+(30-12)/30=5.6


30    ,  , -  23.02.2009,  9+(30-23)/30=9,2??    ??

----------


## EugeneD

, ...   28  -    !

----------

> , ...   28  -    !


  31,         ??

----------


## .



----------

,   .
      1   25 .
      5 .    .      50 ? ..             50 .

                  ?

----------


## Cooler

> 50 ?


         50%.

----------

,   ,    ?

----------


## Feminka



----------

, ,             ?       ,      ?   ?

----------


## .

.
    ,

----------

> .
>     ,


     ,    ?

----------

-6%

----------

> .
>     ,


  ??

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


   649-650

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


 ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Gala_gl



----------

> 


  !!!

----------

> -  -





> :
> 4.            ,    ,            .


     ,       ?      ?     ,         ,      . ,          ...
  ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## EugeneD

"    ",          --... ,     ,        .

----------


## zorro_z

,  ,           . 
, ,       
 3  ( , ),       3 ,   4 ,        ""      3 ,   4? 
   ?

----------


## Andyko

- ,

----------


## zorro_z

?

----------


## efreytor

....
              50%...      ...

----------


## cKOT

,   ,       ,     .
           ?

----------


## .

. .

----------


## ()

- **   Exel-e  Word-e, ,             !   :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

-4......             ...  -..

----------


## ()

> -4......             ...  -..


,   ,      ,  -4,       ,     !

----------


## .

,   ,      ,       :Frown:

----------


## Forera

> :
>      50 ?
>         50%.


     ?

----------


## Forera

2010 ?

----------

,,      3-      ,     3- ,    2-,  1-  ? (     50 )

----------

6%

----------


## .

,    .      9 .       9

----------

!

----------


## kile4ka

-4    http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

----------

.     ,   .       14.04.09,      03.07.09. 
  ,         , ..  .     ,        . 
     -  ,    ?

----------


## .

** ,        .
       2,5   ,   .       .

----------

!
, ,    ,   , ,  107- -  .  -"", ,    ,       -      (-)?
  ,  2009    :
182 1 02 02030 06 1000 160 -      ,          
182 1 02 02040 06 1000 160 -      ,          
?

----------


## efreytor

...   ...

----------

) 
      4-   3+4 ,         4 ,   ?

----------


## .

3     4

----------

., ..       -(  09.09.09),
   4.    1818,6(   50%  )?        ?

PS ,    ,   , 2  ,  ,    :
3..+1=3+22(   .)/30=3,733
=3,733*404,13=1508,62
=3,733*202,07=754,33

 1212,4()+296,36(  .)=1508,76
 606,2()+148,18(  .)=754,38

   ...

----------


## .

> ?


          3 ,    .

----------

)))

----------


## natpol

> 


    /     .

----------


## .

?
- /      ,    .
  .

----------


## natpol

,  ,           ,  -     /   .

,         ?

----------

...    )

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## EugeneD

...  ,    ,         -     " ".     -   2010 .

----------

> ** ,        .
>        2,5   ,   .       .


,   ,  .        "      03.07.2009"
     ... .

----------


## .

.    .       .      ,     .    ,

----------


## Yuli74

, . :Smilie: 
  #683   #684
     ,  .         ,     ,       .

----------


## Andyko

-  :
  ,    ,          , * ( )    *

----------

,         .    ?
    ,  (  582  2005)  .  -.  ( )  .

 .     ,    ,  ... , !

----------

> -  :
>   ,    ,          , * ( )    *


   -      - ,       -  ,    .     - , .. ( )  ...  . .    . (
    ...
    ,    ?    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Yuli74

Andyko, ,   ,   2008:
  -   30.12.2005 N 19-19147/05-54-02-6566/05-1,     22.09.2006 N 55-1784/06,  -   07.11.2006 N 56-7148/2006,  23.06.2005 N 26-846/2005-213,  14.02.2005 N 26-5253/04-22,     29.12.2004 N 03-73/04-2/3564

----------


## .

*Yuli74*,     ,  . -,       , ,  4     ,   3      ? 
,       ,   ,          :Wink: 
-,      ,       167-,        -  
 - -      -    ,        -  :Wink:     ,  ?     .         :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,         .    ?


   2009 .



> (  582  2005)


 ,          .         .      2010 .
   212-    -     .     -         ,          .

----------


## Yuli74

.    :Smilie: 
 2        :Frown: 
    ,      ,       ,     ,    :Redface:

----------

.     ,   ,      ...   .      -

----------


## -

2010     ?

----------


## .

*-*,      2010 .   .

----------


## OlyaSunny

!   ,   ,   :
 6%,  3.02.2009,   . 
    .
:
25( 28-3)/28(   )= 0,9 ( )
2424,8/12*10,9 (      +  ) = 2202

 :
4849,6/12*10,9 ( +  ) = 4405

  ? 
 -  ,  ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

2208.30
4416.60
3     ..

----------

, ,   
 1951 ..  07.10.09

----------


## efreytor

**, 1134.18  ..

----------


## .

*OlyaSunny*,      .  3    ,      

202.07   10 + 202,07/28  26 = 2208,34 

**,      ,   10 - 2 ,     28 ,  31.    26        ,

----------


## efreytor

> 2208,34


      2208.29999999999  :Embarrassment:     4    :Big Grin:

----------


## OlyaSunny

.  efreytor,  !!!  :Wink: 
 !

----------

> *OlyaSunny*,      .  3    ,      
> 
> 202.07   10 + 202,07/28  26 = 2208,34 
> 
> **,      ,   10 - 2 ,     28 ,  31.    26        ,


             -        ...   ?     ,

----------


## efreytor

> 


  :Wink:

----------

.     2008    2009,        ?
-     ,   . , .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ?


 .      2008

----------


## anton-123

.  30 .   31 .    2 .

1  :
404.13*2+404.13/31*2=834.33

2  :
7274.4/3*2/12*2+7274.4/3*2/12*2/31*2=834.34

 , ,    1  ,  .

  ?

ps ,      .   **  , ..      .

pps       -11 +   . .    ,   1 .     ,   20 .   ?

----------


## efreytor

> 1  :
> 404.13*2+404.13/31*2=834.33


...   ..  ..
    ..



> ,   1 .     ,   20 .   ?


 1 ..

----------


## anton-123

> ...   ..  ..


   . , . ,       "".   ,   ? ,           -   ?   ..

----------


## efreytor

...             ...         :Big Grin: 



> ,           -   ?   ..


    ....    ...          ...             .

----------

6%,   13  2009 .   ,   \  ,  \    , ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

. 
1)   ?   13.04.2009 .
:
18( 30-12)/30    = 0,6 ()
2424,8/12*8,6 (  + ) = *1737,8*

 :
4849,6/12*8,6 ( + ) = *3475,5*

2)         ?
3)      \?

----------


## SoundMan

> ...             ...


          ?     .              ,  ,       .  ?

----------


## efreytor

...  :Big Grin: 
       ...

----------

. 725, .

----------


## efreytor

> 2424,8/12*8,6 (  + ) = 1737,8


     1738,15



> 4849,6/12*8,6 ( + ) = 3475,5


=3475,55



> 2)         ?


      =0             ..



> 3)      \?

----------


## anton-123

> 1738,15


   ? ,    ?       .

----------

,



> 1738,15


     ?

----------


## efreytor

2424.8/12=202.066666  8 = 1616.5333333    8 
202.066666(1 )/ 30  18 = 121.2399999
1737,77         ..
 :Big Grin: 

...          202.07   1738.15

----------


## adyardovha

-  ,  .
   17.03.09,      22.06.09.   ?

----------


## efreytor

17..   ..

----------

(  ,     ),   ,   :    -11,     .
 !

----------


## efreytor

**,  20

----------

efreytor, ,       ,       . :Big Grin: 
  ,        ,       \  , \ .(   )   - \  ?

----------

,  20  

.    .   . ,    .

----------


## EugeneD

> ,        ,       \  , \ .(   )   - \  ?


 -   .

----------


## efreytor

**,            :Wink:  
**,      .

----------

,                          

     ,   "  ... "      ?
,  . ,   ,  .

----------


## efreytor

> ,   "  ... "


..   :Big Grin:      20      ...                25 ..  ... ..                 20 ...           26     1      ...   24      ...          .

----------

efreytor      25 ..  ...


..  ...       ,    20 . 
.

----------

.    ...

      ...      :

1. :  .  
2. : 047908001
3.  0105035988
4. :     
5. .: 40101810100000010003

 1.   /    .     ?
 2.           "
     "
 3.  .     "   " 
    " ",    .    
      ?

.

----------


## efreytor

> ?


..


> 2.           "
> "


  :         :    ...        ..

        .

----------


## greed

, 
1.          ,    ? ,  ,     ( 3 )?
2        ?     (?)   (  ) .
/   ,    ,  , .

----------


## efreytor

> 1.          ,    ? ,  ,     ( 3 )?


         ...    ..



> ,  , .






> 2        ?     (?)   (  ) .


  ...  ...      .

----------

,,   ..     16  2009,      . .      ,     ,    ?..   5    16  ..     ? 
:
404,13 ()  5 + 208,64 (16 )= 2229,29 
202,07 ()  5 + 104,32 (16 )= 1114,67 
: 3343,96 

  ,     .,    ,       , . 2895 ?

 , .

----------


## efreytor

> ,     .


    50%  ..?     ..
 ...    ?

----------


## greed

> ...    ..
> 
>   ...  ...      .


.       ...
 -      
.  , . 20, .  - ?

  ..   ?
, ,   .

----------


## _lyly_

4 . 2009.  ???

----------


## .

-  31

----------


## _lyly_

- ???   :Wow:

----------


## Ego



----------


## .

,   .  .         31 .  ,     31,

----------


## _lyly_

,   :Smilie:

----------


## SoundMan

,        ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## sleeplesssea

> 


  ,      (  )

, .?

 :Redface:     ))

----------


## MoneyMr

..    7274,4  31  2009 .   ?
   2010      ?

----------


## .

. 
          .  1                 ,    .             :Frown: 
 ,    .

----------

(6% )   1963       2424,6   ?  .  - 4849,6   ? 
.

----------


## MoneyMr

2. ,     .
,         ,    ?     2008 .

----------


## .

.

----------

....
       ,            ....
   .... 4 ?  -  - ?  ?
   25 ...      25   31 ... -   ....
     ...

----------


## .

- .00.2009
      .      .   3,   4

----------


## MoneyMr

- .00.2009
..  ?

----------


## .

,        .

----------


## knikonov

)
    13 .
  ,        (:
,    28-30 ?    ?
 2010,  .
 2009,          ?   ,      4 ?

----------


## AVK

30,     13      11,    31,  -.    ,   -  1  :Smilie: ,  ,     2010  .          30 -  2,   ,    ,

----------

.  ,      1967   2009   ?

----------


## lina_s

- 1967 ,        .   1966       . imho.

----------


## knikonov

,     31.12,  ,    ,    ,  11.01?=)   ?  ,  ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

!          7274,4
        ?

----------


## evka

08.10.2009,       ,      ,      ? 
, , 
  : 
404,13 * 2 + 404,13 / 31 * 24 = 1121,13
  :
202,07*2 + 202,07 /31 *24 = 561,00 ()
.

----------


## .

> ,      ?


    ,    .

----------


## Bender

.
  (  6%) 5  .
2-  -  .
3-  - 22 600. 
 22600*6=1356.
4-  - 22 500


  - 3180,89 (404,13*7 + 404,13/31*27)
 - 1590,49   (202,07*7 + 202,07/31*27)
    2009 - 4771,38   --(  )

  :
(22600+22500)*6%=2706-1356=1350 -      .

..     50% (   ),        ?

----------


## .

(22600+22500)*6%=2706 -    1353 (  ) = 1353.          
   1356,       3

----------

?     1965.      ( )    2424,80.      ?

----------


## .

.      ,          ,   ,   .

----------

> ,   .


, ..     !

----------


## Bender

> (22600+22500)*6%=2706 -    1353 (  ) = 1353.          
>    1356,       3


,   . :-)

 ,           (   ), .:
     ,         .
    ..,        ,     .          (   2     )   , -      . 
       ,   ,             .

 c:
       ,  ,       ,     (   )   ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,  ,       ,     (   )   ?


  :Smilie:  .

----------


## .

*Bender*,          ,    6%,          .
              2009 ,         2009

----------


## Bender

> *Bender*,          ,    6%,          .
>               2009 ,         2009


.   ,     (       )     ,        -  ?
:-)

----------


## .

.        .        31  2009 .

----------


## Bender

> .        .        31  2009 .


,     31.12.2009,      (      )       ,     (     ).
    . :-(

   .
  !

----------

,    . 
 17.03.09.   64 ..    29.12 (.  23)
       10.12.       3,833.
     ,    10.12.09.     ,         31.12.09.   ,     ?

----------


## .

29 ,  29     .
  ,

----------


## AVK

> ,     31.12.2009,      (      )       ,     (     ).
>     . :-(
> 
>    .
>   !


      -       , -    ?          ,      ,       ,     -      ?           -       ,

----------


## Bender

> -       , -    ?          ,      ,       ,     -      ?           -       ,


      ?
   ! )

          1-     2- ,   2 :

1)      ,     .
  ,        , ..  .   ,       ,      ,          .
 ,   " "          .
 ...,     (2,5  ), -     ,    ,    . 

2)        ,      . 
:

----------


## cto_klerkov

, .
       7274-40 .,   
 4849-60,   2424-80.

  1967       ,   4849-60,       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## cto_klerkov

:

 ""   , ,        2009    (- ),  , ,    -  ,    ..?

----------


## .

> ,   4849-60


 



> ,    ..?


   ,

----------


## katena_st

, ,  ,   ,    ,     ?  ?

----------


## Feminka

*katena_st*,   ,   7472,40 .

----------


## katena_st

?

----------


## Andyko

,     50 %

----------


## katena_st

> ,     50 %


))

----------


## katena_st

> ))


,     -11  : "  "?

----------


## .



----------


## katena_st

> 


     ?

----------


## katena_st

> ,     50 %


, ,   -11    ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Cooler

> 


    "",    . ,    "" -   **  .    .

  ,  - ,  "" - , ** **.

   . , ,     ,      ?  :Wink:

----------

4849,60   (1212,40 .  4)

    "",          ,       0,4 .
   0,4 ,      )))

          (4850 )
     -        4849,60  4850?
  -  ,     .   ?
(,   ,   -    ,        )

(    , ,       -  40 ...
       ,  , ,   ,   40 .,     ,   )))

----------


## sleeplesssea

-  ,  ..
    -   -   
 :Wink: 

,   = http://www.indpred.ru/news/79
    ,        "    4  243  ",       ...       ...
???

----------


## Cooler

> -        4849,60  4850?


 ,         .

   ,   " "    40 .     ,     -      ,     .

----------

> ,


-,  ,   ,    ...

:   40 ,     10  (   , .. "           ")
      ,       40   

(          ...)

*sleeplesssea* -  ,       ,    ,       - "      ,        " (,       .4 . 243     ?).
  -     ,   .  ,    ,     40- 
    ,      ,    ...

----------

,
    .        ,        ?  34  . .

  1955 .  19  2009 .
,       ?

 .

----------

> ,
>     .        ,        ?  34  . .
> 
>   1955 .  19  2009 .
> ,       ?
> 
>  .


  ?
   . . (404.13*10)+144.33 (   )=4185.63

----------


## .

.

----------

..      ?




> .

----------


## .



----------


## Gray_bird

:
 6%     ,      28 .   ,    280    .
          6%,    (http://www.klerk.ru/doc/161714/)                .   31.12.2009(          /)   ,         6%,         ?    , ..         .

----------


## .

*Gray_bird*,   ,         ?   :Embarrassment:        31 ?       30

----------


## Gray_bird

> *Gray_bird*,   ,         ?         31 ?       30


  .
       ,    .
        ,        /.

----------


## sun99

6%


http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

     2 ?
 - .   .     .. .

 - .   .     .. .

!

----------


## EugeneD

...

----------


## SNSW

.
  .
      .            ,   "           ".
  ,    , , ,  .
   :
1.                ?
2.    ,           ...       .    ,   "  ".
,        .
 ,
                        .

----------


## EugeneD

1)    , ,      ...
2) !     ...   -   ,     (,    ).

----------


## mertinger

:
     -,   21  2009.
 -  :    606,20 ,      21-31  10  ?   606,20/31*10=195,55, ?
 : 
    2010      2009?
 :
  ,     ""  :Smilie:

----------


## AmigoCNC

606,20/31*11*
   ..   ..  :Smilie:

----------


## mertinger

> 606,20/3111
>    ..   ..


   - ,       ,

----------


## irina-rozevika

!   .   .   2009  2010.

----------

? 
               150    (1800  )     .
               2009    7274,40 .,         ,       ??

----------


## Feminka

> 150


  .

----------

,        2009,    ,       /,    4      2009.   :Embarrassment: 
.

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

----------


## cto_klerkov

,  -11 ( ).    .

----------


## akxxiv

.  , , ,      :

 :  , 6%,  320 000 ( - 19200)

1.       
2.         
3.                    .
4.   -11    ?

.

----------


## .

1.  ?   2009,    ?
2. 3200006%    
3.      .
4.    ,     .

----------


## akxxiv

1. ,  2009.   1978.    ?

----------


## .

1. .   2009  2424,8    , 4849,6  .  7274,4.     .         ,

----------


## li sa

, :
  6%,         1,5 ,     ,  .
         2009-2010 ?          1,5 ?
    (  23.05.2009,   ):
 2009  - 606,2*4+23 =  2800
 2010 . -    23 ?

----------


## li sa

. ,     , , ,    .

----------


## .

2009         (   ),   2010    .          ,   212-   .

----------


## Wahrhaft

23  2010 ,  6%  .      25 .
           :
1818,60 -   14% ( . 606,20)
779,40 -   6% ( . 259,80)
142,89 -  1,1% ( . 47,63)
259,80 -  2,0 ( . 86,60)

   ,           .

    ?      4    ?
      ,     ?
1) (606,20/31)*9 + 606,20 = 782,20
2) (259,80/31)*9 + 259,80 = 335,23
3) (47,63/31)*9 + 47,63 = 61,46
4) (86,60/31)*9 + 86,60 = 11,75

          -  ,    - ,    ? 
,  .

----------


## .

> 1) (606,20/31)*9 + 606,20 = 782,20


   ,       ,   . ..    8 .



> -  ,    - ,    ?


     -2     ,

----------


## Wahrhaft

*.*, . 
  4   ?  - ,  -       .

----------


## .

,  .   .     ,   1966   -        ,   ,

----------


## SergeiP

,      -    ?   ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Wahrhaft

> ,      -    ?   ,  ?


   . 
SergeiP,    ,            ?

----------


## SergeiP

-      .

              .        - .

  -  .

----------


## Gray_bird

.
   ,   -    .  ,   , - 23        .
           "    ".

----------


## .

*SergeiP*,        ,

----------


## SergeiP

"  "     ?

----------


## EugeneD

,    ר ,     ( ,  ),    ( ,   ),     !   ,       ,       .   ,  "",    -   . , ,  -...

----------


## zhur

, !         (  / )       .    ,      ,   -  ,       .            ,       -  1000       - (..   100 ).       ,         ,        10   !   , ..   44000   -,     ,       (((( ,       (      2009    - 7274)?          46,

----------


## .

* zhur*,     .      
     ?  :Frown:   2009   7274,  2010 12003,    16  
      44000,  ?  - ?

----------


## solnywko

, ,  ()   01  2010.,     .        11  (   ,    )?     ,    ?      ,    ?

----------


## solnywko

!  ?  :Wow:

----------


## .



----------


## Vedmak

> 


      ?
   ,    ?
    ?

----------


## Gray_bird

> ?
>    ,    ?
>     ?


  " "           .       .
,             .

----------

,          !       .   50  ,   50       .
        ,            ,            -2   ,    -  !!!!  ,         ,      .    ???
           ,        . 
     10 , 23  ,      ,   ?         ,      .     ,      .        .      ,     31 .

----------


## .

> !       .


          .      



> ,


        .



> 10 , 23  ,      ,   ?


   . -   ?      ,

----------

.   !!!!!

----------

